# I finall have Tivo



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

After 3 years of Dishplayer use, I am now enjoying my two tunners on Tivo...Dang I should have done this a long time ago...The Tivo is so much more than a Dishplayer was and 10 times more than a then 508 I almost went for...


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

What TIVO are you using? Did you go with the lifetime payment? How loud is it ? 
Any info is appreciated as I am in the process of deciding what to do???? 721 or tivo with the lifetime subscription... I am looking for 2-3 years of use and would not record a lot I don't think.... I also had the 7100 but got sick of all the problems. Thanks, Matt


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

BTW why am I a "Lurker" if I am registered?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's a function of how many posts you've made.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

DirecTV isnt offering lifetime any more to new subscribers.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hikerak _
> *What TIVO are you using? Did you go with the lifetime payment? How loud is it ?
> Any info is appreciated as I am in the process of deciding what to do???? 721 or tivo with the lifetime subscription... I am looking for 2-3 years of use and would not record a lot I don't think.... I also had the 7100 but got sick of all the problems. Thanks, Matt *


I bought a Sony SAT T-60 Series 1 Tivo from American Satalite for $209.00. The other series 1 brands can be had for $164.00 I bought the Sony because all of the rest of my AV equipment is Sony. The other brands are the same except for the remote and the Sony has the ability to archive to a Sony VCR via A IR Blaster.

The $209 included shipping and instalation.

As mentioned DirecTV does not offer the lifetime option, but the TIVO service is $4.99 per month or free if you have the top of the line package.

But for working software I am willing to pay the $4.99, my problem with the Dishplayer was that I was not going to start paying for the $9.00 fee and put up with the constant problems.

The TIVO software is so much more than what the Dishplayer or oven the 721 have a lot of catching up to do..I think Echostar should just license the Tivo software...

Dual Tunners are so cool, I just wishted I had done this sooner...


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info. One question though, A seris 1 brand is made by Sony but just doesn't have the name? 

So two posts isn't enough to make me more than a lurker? : )


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Keep posting.....OR donate money to them and ask for a name change.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Not trying to hijack this thread but the user titles are:

DBSTalk Lurker (Minimum Posts: 0)
DBSTalk Member (Minimum Posts: 10) 
DBSTalk Mentor (Minimum Posts: 30)
DBSTalk AllStar (Minimum Posts: 50)
DBSTalk Legend (Minimum Posts: 100)
DBSTalk Godfather (Minimum Posts: 250)
DBSTalk Icon (Minimum Posts: 500)
DBSTalk Hall Of Fame (Minimum Posts: 1000)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wedgecon _
> *After 3 years of Dishplayer use, I am now enjoying my two tunners on Tivo...Dang I should have done this a long time ago...The Tivo is so much more than a Dishplayer was and 10 times more than a then 508 I almost went for... *


"All Children, Step Into The Light!"

Now you see what a fully functional PVR is  The 508 has its purpose (basic VCR replacement) and fits it purpose well.

I'm betting your still learning some of the features, give it a few more weeks and you will like it even more


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm glad you're liking your system. At www.tivocommunity.com there are all kinds of hacks to upgrade your system by adding a new or second hard drive.

Did you just get the one receiver, or do you have another standard receiver?

I've said this before, but I consider the money I pay for flawless PVR functionality (I pay $9.95 per month) is money well spent. I call it hush money, as my wife doesn't complain. For me, I look at it as $.33 per day of televised and marital bliss.

Welcome aboard. There are many of us who have made the transition from E* to D* and have't looked back.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

No I do not have a standard receiver, With two tuners on the DirecTivo I think I should be covered. 

Now I want the HDTV DirecTivo, maybe by the time it is released I will have a HDTV set

On the other question, I think all Series 1 DirecTivos were made by Hughes who would then put the "Sony" or "RCA" brand on the box, They were all the same except the Sony had a different remote and the ability to archive to a Sony VCR via a IR Blaster.

I Could be wrong, so if anybody really knows the true store let us know..


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Not to nitpick, but Directivo Series I's are all idential and branded Philips, Sony, and Hughes. The only difference being the housing. Ultimatetv units are also identical, branded Sony and RCA, with the only difference being the housing.


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

I ordered A Hughes series 2 Directv receiver, powered by Tivo, yesterday,from Orbitsat.com. The total came to $229.99. They are giving me a free self-install Kit with the order. I opted out of the free install because I already have 2 rg6 cables running into the house from my Dish Network system. (Good-by forever !!, ........Well maybe, Dish Network). I talked to A representative in Directv's Tivo department about the differences in the series 1, and series 2 Directivo's, and she said " They are about the same, except the series 2 has the capability of recording up to 70 hrs.,in the future with A software upgrade". I could of gotten A series 1 Sony Directivo $30.00 cheaper, but I've heard some bad things about Sony support, If I have problems. I've had A Dishplayer, and A 501, and either Dish products have many problems, or PVR's in general are very temperamental. Could anyone tell me if I need to do anything special in the installation process of the Directivo? I think I fried A couple of 501's, because I didn't download the 501's initial software properly. Dennis


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

The HDVR2 will NOT have "the capability of recording up to 70 hrs.,in the future with A software upgrade" unless Directv really starts over-compressing the crap out of the channels. If they do that, back to cable I go 

Most likely, they will begin manufacturing units with a 80 gig drive. THAT would double recording capacity easily.

Sony has excellent support for the Series 1 DirecTiVos. I know - I own one that went back (surged modem). Sony CS was professional, knowledgeable and fast (10 days from service call to fixed & returned TiVo).

When you have the receiver activated, go to your online account and double-check to make sure the CS rep has activated the DVR service. There are reports that sometimes they forget that part. Otherwise, the HDVR2 doesn't have to download anything, but it will require a phone connection. If it doesn't call in at least once every couple of weeks it will begin to nag.


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks spanish for the install info.But all l was saying was what the Directv rep told me. Honestly dude,....... it's just A receiver. Dennis


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

Directivo kicks ass.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I got a Directivo series 2 for x-mas and love it. Finally ran the 2nd line to it after getting a multiswitch off ebay and am recording everything now. Directivo is awesome.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I am a "soon to be" ex DP user converting to two HDVR2s. I'd be interested in the steps other prior DP users did to program their TIVO's. Like, converting all record each time events into season passes, etc?? I've been reading at www.tivocommunity.com but the traffic volume there is overwhelming.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

The Tivo has three basic ways to record

1) Season Pass which is a single show on a single channel. Season Passes give you the option to record first run or repeats or booth. Some shows do not give enough information so you end up getting all of the showings, but all of the major shows work ok. The good thing about season passes is that they follow the show if the time slot changes. 

2) Wish lists allow you to record any show that matches a particular keyword, actor, title, etc. 

3) Manual record where you specify the time and channel.

You can select any of the three options by hitting the tivo button on your remote and going to the pick programs to record menu. From this menu you can search the guide and select any of the above recording options. This is the most basic way as you play with TIVO you will learn all of the other options. The user interface is very good and it is harder to describe than use. If you are used to the dishplayer you will pick it up very fast.

One thing about the TIVO is in the method it uses to update it's guide information. The Dishplayer spends 30 to 45 minutes each night receiving one big download from the satellite to get its guide information. This is a problem when you have a show to record at that time. The DirecTivo gets it guide information from a constant trickle feed on the satellite. The downside is that for the first couple of days after you plug it in TIVO will not have all 12 days fully downloaded and indexed. I found that after about 4 hours I was able to setup season passes for the majority of my shows. Menu response was kinda of sluggish at times for the first couple of days, but I found that the Tivo changed channels a little quicker that the DP.

After you setup all of your season passes you can go to the "To DO List" from "Pick Programs to Record" and it will display all of the upcoming shows it has scheduled to record. 

Another difference is how the DP and TIVO work when in standby mode. Neither the DP or TIVO turn themselves off unless unplugged or a power outage. But the DP will not let you go into standby mode while it is recording unless you want to stop the recording. The Tivo will go into standby mode (Just switching off the front display lights and the Video/Audio outputs) and continue recording which is very nice. 

The last main difference is the 30 second skip. The DP has a button for 7 second rewind and one for a 30 second forward skip. The tivo by default has a 8 second rewind button and a advance to end button. The advance to end button can be easily configured to be a 30 second skip by running the following procedure.

This works best while a playing a recorded program.

Press Select
Press Play
Press Select
Press 3
Press 0
Press Select

The downside is that you have to do this when ever the TIVO losses power or gets a software upgrade. I got a software upgrade to 2.5.2 a day or so after I got hooked up and I hear soon I should be getting 3.1.

In short just play with it and you will quickly learn the joys of dual tunner use. Hint a quick way to switch between tunners when you are not in a menu is to hit the "down" arrow key.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hack talk is Hack talk unless it is Hacking a Tivo huh?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Regular Army, Adding a drive isn't content or smart card hacking, and talk along those lines is disallowed.

We're glad you are here, but keep up the flames and you won't be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Neil,
Talk along what lines? I've not even taken the covers off my receivers! So what ever!

Ten hut! At ease soldier!


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regular Army _
> *Neil,
> Talk along what lines? I've not even taken the covers off my receivers! So what ever!
> 
> Ten hut! At ease soldier! *


I think what Neil meant is, it's ok to talk about hacking tivo's because Tivo it is acceptable (but not encouraged) by Tivo Inc. itself. Tivo knows full well people open up their machines and tinker around and add network cards and upgrade their harddrives. I've done it myself (added an 80 and then a 100 gig). Maybe you didn't know that. On the other hand, there is no talk of service theft (aka trying to get free satellite) here. Upgrading your harddrive is in no way service theft.


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I installed my HDVR2 today! It worked great for about 4 hrs.,.......... then it lost the signal for tuner 2.I have the worst luck with these #%[email protected] PVR's. Hughes support said some of these boxes get damaged in shipping. They also told me they currently don't have any available to RMA, but they are expecting some from Medico in the near future. I sounds like it could take up to A month if I go through them. I guess I'll call orbitsat.com tommorrow and see what they have to say. I hope they don't soak me for the return shipping for the box. The things you do,just to avoid commercials.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Rowdymon, 
I know what Neil meant. I meant he can banish me from the good graces of the DBS Talk Forums, if he so chooses, I really don't care.
In a previous post I merely said that you used to be able to take the card out of one receiver and place it in another receiver and it would work. 
I know I did this on occasion as I had started a pay per view movie and then decided to go to the bedroom. Not having the selected receiver wired to the bedroom also I tried taking the card out of one machine and putting it in the one in the bedroom , just to see if it would work. It did.

My post was deleted. I thought that was bull ****.
I was not talking about hacking the card, encouraging the hacking of any card, or participating in any way for the theft of services from any provider. 

So my offer still stands, If he chooses to Banish me from the forums for my comments made previously. So be it. 

BANISH AWAY.


----------

